# Ich sag jetzt mal nicht's...



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2011)

...siehe Anhang.


> Eberhard Most's Tante ist im Krankenhaus


[ironie]Wird das jetzt endlich mal deutsche Rechtschreibung, dass ich mich endlich pedantisch nennen darf, wenn's mich nervt?[/ironie]

Antolin ist ansonsten aber eine tolle Sache...

P.S.:
Bei "nicht's" fällt mir aber nichts mehr ein.



> 2.690 „Nicht'se“ findet die Suchmaschine Google Anfang Mai 2001 im Internet


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2011)

oha. Nach einer innerfamiliären Diskussion muß ich gestehen, auch eine Wissenslücke zu haben. Nun denn.

Welche beiden dieser Formen sind korrekt (und warum)?

1 Anton's Auto
2 Alfred's Schirm
3 Andrea's Stock
4 Arno's Arm
5 Charlotte's Silberarmreif
6 Carlo's Katze
7 Chantal's Stecknadel
8 Christian's Bibel

http://canoo.net/services/GermanSpelling/Regeln/Interpunktion/Apostroph.html

ok, ich bin ja schon demütig und still... Auch das hier wusste ich nicht:



> Der Apostroph kann [sic!] beim umgangssprachlich zu s verkürzten Pronomen es stehen, das mit dem vorhergehenden Wort verschmilzt:
> 
> Wie geht’s? auch: Wie gehts?
> So ist’s im Leben. auch: So ists im Leben.
> ...


"Wie gehts" (usw.) hätte ich definitiv als falsch angesehen...


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2011)

Dieser Deppenapostroph geht mir auch schon geraume Zeit auf den Geist. Wenn man da mal mit offenen Augen durch den Schilderwald fährt, dann kann man nicht so viel essen, wie man kotzen möchte...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2011)

Erstaunlich ist, dass es ein _Fehler_ ist, nicht etwa eine "Einschleifung", da man ja *mehr* schreiben muß, wenn man es (man's) (man 's) (mans) falsch schreibt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2011)

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibregeln/apostroph

??


> *Regel* *16:*
> *1.* [...]
> 
> *2.* Nicht als Auslassungszeichen, sondern in Verdeutlichung der Grundform eines Personennamens wird der Apostroph gelegentlich in folgenden Fällen gebraucht:
> ...


Wieso bei Willi's?
Willis Würstchenbude? Willi's Würstchenbude?
Ich steh' auf 'm Schlauch. Oder steh ich aufm Schlauch?



> Seit 1996 gilt im Zuge der Reform der deutschen Rechtschreibung von 1996 der gelegentliche Gebrauch des Apostrophs dann als richtig, wenn er die Grundform eines Personennamens vor der Genitivendung _-s_ oder dem Adjektiv-Suffix _-sch_ verdeutlicht (§ 97 E der amtlichen Regelung). Der Duden nennt hierzu _Andrea’s Blumenecke_ als Beispiel. Die Schreibweise soll verdeutlichen, dass die Grundform des Namens „Andrea“, nicht „Andreas“ ist.[2] Die Unterscheidung wurde vor der Rechtschreibreform nur über den Stammformapostroph vorgenommen: _Andreas Blumenecke_ (die Blumenecke von Andrea) bzw. _Andreas’ Blumenecke_ (die von Andreas).


Ist das nicht Quatsch?
Der Grund für "Andrea's" ist doch (wenn ich das richtig verstehe), dass "Andreas" ("von der Andrea") nicht mit dem Andreas verwechselt wird. Obwohl das doch nur in Ausnahmefällen passieren dürfte.
Andreas Biertisch ist der Biertisch von Andrea. Basta. Und nicht ein Herr namens "Andreas Biertisch"... Überflüssiger Apostroph, ergo Apostrophitis...



> Aber auch dann, *wenn eine Verwechslung der Grundformen eigentlich nicht möglich ist*, kann eine Verdeutlichung im Sinne der Neuregelung vorliegen; das dokumentiert der Duden durch sein zusätzliches Beispiel _Willi’s Würstchenbude_.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophitis

wenn Willi's Würstchenbude in Ordnung ist, kann ich auch "Eberhard Most's" schreiben?!


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Oktober 2011)

Ein Sprachkünstler anderer Art.

Coffee, Eis & more


----------

